# Hmmm !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Police are cautioning that a wolf may be roving in the same area of northeast Ohio where people have reported seeing what they thought was a mountain lion.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are hard to tell apart Don come on!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heard it was being led around by bigfoot......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom is right, Saskawtch found to stray pets awhile ago.

Actually that cougar that was killed in the east was from SD it make its way through Wisconsin, Michigans UP, through Onterio, down though New York apparently it was being tracked it carried a chip.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I read that the other day about the cougar, that ol cat had some rambling to do didnt it! I wonder if it was a released cat or a Wild one. the Satellite Chip had his Radar all Screwed up LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Richard you may be right...beep beep beep..head east young cat...beep beep beep stop by Ohio beep beep


----------

